# Bertil Fox: Death and the Bodybuilder



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2012)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video










On May 22, 1998, bodybuilder Bertil Fox was convicted of murdering his former fiancée and her mother on the Caribbean isle of St. Kitts. He was originally sentenced to death by hanging, though on Sept 27, 2002 his sentence was changed to life in prison.

More @ *Bertil Fox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

I've read that Bertil may have been the victim of a scheme to take his home and gym, however what scoundrels would kill two women in order to take over some real estate? Fox's lawyer apparently argued that Fox killed the women while struggling for the gun.  He was known to be a pretty strong guy. Struggling with two women? Only Fox knows what happened on that day, though.

Audio is poor.


----------



## Boomer182 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I have no sympathy for criminals.


----------



## MULCH63 (Feb 15, 2012)

He was my all time favorite along with Sergio Nubret. Bertil had density like no other,


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 15, 2012)

He was unreal!! Still one of my faves. I have his videos in my uk log.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 15, 2012)

He was unreal. It's crazy that he shot his girl in the chest w/ a shotgun.. That's brutal.. For whatever reason his CDA said.. That will always carry the excuse of being on gear and snapping!!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya its always the juice
He would have been a superstar if he could have gotten in shredded condition.


----------



## MULCH63 (Feb 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Ya its always the juice
> He would have been a superstar if he could have gotten in shredded condition.


 
I don't remember what year it was in the early 80's but he came in too small and flat...took like 11th !!!


----------



## Pork Chop (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey has a lower IQ than Mike Tyson, lol


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2012)

I met him about 28 years ago, he was a weird dude.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, Curt, that was a very good documentary, I had never seen it before.
Didn't even know he was in that situation, either. I guess when you go around beating your wife and later do some killin', the moniker brutal is kinda fitting.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 16, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Ya its always the juice
> He would have been a superstar if he could have gotten in shredded condition.



yepp they always gotta but the blame on any thing but them selves!
sickens me...


----------



## Filessika (Feb 21, 2012)

crazy,lol


----------

